
Ask HN: Why do we have asymmetric views about work life balance in professions? - quintin
Correct me here and this is a genuine question.<p>We (software professionals) expect to go home at a reasonable time, still be paid the best salary among all verticals and we often complain about work life balance. But we have a different set of expectations when it comes to doctors, day care professionals, military etc. We don’t expect a doctor to discontinue his operation if he worked for 9 hours a day or infantryman to stop shooting. Heck, I will be furious if the daycare professional chose not to keep a watch on my child even beyond the designated time if I fail to show up.<p>Is this because we lack empathy or are we living in our own bubbles?
======
jaclaz
>Is this because we lack empathy or are we living in our own bubbles?

Coming from someone that is not a software professional, you are actually
living in your own bubble BUT you have a number of mitigating circumstances.

The work of (I presume) a programmer is not entirely new and can be likened to
a number of "intellectual professions", what has changed (again as seen from
the outside) is the toxicity of the environment around you.

I mean, a programmer at IBM or Bell Laboratories or NASA in the '60's has
probably written possibly "more important" code, very likely being paid
comparatively much less, but he/she did it in a proper office, with some
"proper" management and much less "company pressure".

And - since I believe you are from the US - remember that the "best salary
among verticals" is not "worldwide", generally speaking in the EU programmers
and "software professionals" are not usually paid better or much better than
other technical professionals (like engineers, architects or similar).

------
codingdave
I think it is because our minute-to-minute work doesn't impact the well-being
of either ourselves or other people. Your other examples all have a direct
impact on people's lives, potentially up to life/death consequences. Whereas
whether or not I finish updating this react component... not so much.

Now, contrast that with the work I did at a hospital. I was fully expected to
keep working if whatever I was fixing had a negative impact on patient care,
even if it was something trivial. We had a standard criteria for when we went
home which was that if patient care was not impacted, we could put it off for
later, but nobody walked out that door if a patient could be harmed by our
inaction.

